# British Tv in Relleu 03578



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Good morning
I have a property in Relleu, alicante spain.(in the Campo)
I have a flamaval dish already with the ariva 102e box and the tv was working ok
I have now lost allignment of the dish and tried to rescan for channels but think i have messed up my settings in my box and need someone to come to my house and reconnect me.
Does anyone now of anyone (able to speak english) that can help me get my tv programs back please.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tasty12 said:


> Good morning
> I have a property in Relleu, alicante spain.(in the Campo)
> I have a flamaval dish already with the ariva 102e box and the tv was working ok
> I have now lost allignment of the dish and tried to rescan for channels but think i have messed up my settings in my box and need someone to come to my house and reconnect me.
> Does anyone now of anyone (able to speak english) that can help me get my tv programs back please.


What size _Famaval_ dish do you have?
Perhaps recent winds have moved the dish out of alignment? This would be the reason why when you try to scan for channels you are getting no channels found?

The ariva : when scanning, make sure you select the astra 2 group of satellites, and make sure the NIT / Network search is turned on, as this will allow the receiver to updates its list of frequencies to any new frequencies it finds on the satellite during its scan. If you only want the free channels, select FTA scan.

Sorry, but you are not in my service area, and not too sure who else would go there... maybe craig at britsatspain.com would - he is based near benidorm


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply, i really appreciate your help
I will give it a go and check the settings
I am not sure of the dish size but the man that installed it for us said it was the best for my needs 2 years ago as I only want the free channels for now


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have tried the astra 2c from the list of satelites and turned network search on but it tries to search for channels and just reads for example:
one line reads 12148 H 27500 .... Fail


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you have a dish alignment issues.

As for dish size, some dishes (90x100cm) installed 2 years ago we good 2 years ago, when the BBC etc were on their temporary satellite. When they move to their new permanent satellite, those dishes were too small.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I cannot comment on your dish etc but I also have an ariva 102e box. You said you may have altered your settings.

Once you have got things sorted you can save your settings on a USB memory stick (and of course copy to your computer). If you lose your settings you can then restore them should you have problems again. Of course, this would not solve dish problems.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks yes I will do that with the usb, good idea


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

My dish was working fine in April of last year, and is bigger than that.
I just need someone to come and allign it and re tune the box i think, but not had a reply from Craig yet, anyone else you can think of that may service my area and that can speak english.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You could try Steve Wood of Crystal Clear. He set up our system and has made adjustments.

Mob 660 186 505

Tel 965 584 097

email [email protected]

He is based in Orba and I am not sure if he still comes further south. No harm in asking.

Let me know if he can do it. I know others in the Campello area but they do not speak English and often only do installations or adjust systems they have installed.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you for reply
I have now sorted problem#had to buy a new dish as mine was too small apparently
i had a 1m dish and now got a 2m dish and britsatspain fitted and sorted box

Thank you all for your replies


----------

